# Time to add strobe kits



## rickbays (Nov 2, 2008)

We are looking into strobe kits. Im am finding them from $81.00 shipped on up. Anybody running these? Ebay 270281106415?

We need to buy at least 4 kits. And the pay checks wont role in for at least 60 days. 

What is a good kit. Whats the best bang for the buck?


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

rickbays;715079 said:



> We are looking into strobe kits. Im am finding them from $81.00 shipped on up. Anybody running these? Ebay 270281106415?
> 
> We need to buy at least 4 kits. And the pay checks wont role in for at least 60 days.
> 
> What is a good kit. Whats the best bang for the buck?


$81 for a strobe set is junk. For a decent 90 watt kit expect to pay closer to $200 for 4 strobes cables and a switch. I have one available for $189/shipped if you are interested. Brand new in the box.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

rcpd34;715207 said:


> $81 for a strobe set is junk. For a decent 90 watt kit expect to pay closer to $200 for 4 strobes cables and a switch. I have one available for $189/shipped if you are interested. Brand new in the box.


yes $81 must be crap buy the Whelen CSP690 90 watt 4 head kit for $200


----------



## rickbays (Nov 2, 2008)

Yea thats my fear I dont want junk. 

Ive also seen them installed anywhere from tail lights to back up lights.

In the front where is the best place?

I have a 99 dodge 2500 cummings power baby!


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

vlsusa.com
they stock it and the owner jim hess used to work for whelen. click on the "about us" link at the top of their web page.


----------



## 01CTD2500 (Jun 12, 2007)

cummings power huh?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

01CTD2500;717006 said:


> cummings power huh?


Ya, I've heard that G add's another 100hp. I think it's the high output version.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

rickbays;715814 said:


> Yea thats my fear I dont want junk.
> 
> Ive also seen them installed anywhere from tail lights to back up lights.
> 
> ...





01CTD2500;717006 said:


> cummings power huh?





Mark13;717019 said:


> Ya, I've heard that G add's another 100hp. I think it's the high output version.


I hate it when people embarass us legit Cummins owners like that. Actually, I think Ford owns Cummings.


----------



## rickbays (Nov 2, 2008)

lol. My bad guys. I guess i shouldnt post after plowing for 15 hours


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

I always go with reverse lights, the strobes in the tail light get drowned out when you step on the brakes. You can still see them, but not like when they are in the reverse lights.


----------



## 01CTD2500 (Jun 12, 2007)

Mark13;717019 said:


> Ya, I've heard that G add's another 100hp. I think it's the high output version.


If thats all I have to do to get the extra power to break the 650 mark then hell yes I have a cumminGs


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

01CTD2500;718147 said:


> If thats all I have to do to get the extra power to break the 650 mark then hell yes I have a cumminGs


You can probably just got find a G about the same size and clip it out of the newspaper and glue it right on there. Easiest 100hp gain ever, aside from all the stickers like you see on the honda civics. O, don't forget the stick on fender vents and gold mirror reflective window tint.


----------



## 10elawncare (Sep 16, 2007)

rcpd34;715207 said:


> $81 for a strobe set is junk. For a decent 90 watt kit expect to pay closer to $200 for 4 strobes cables and a switch. I have one available for $189/shipped if you are interested. Brand new in the box.


What brand and how long are the cables?


----------



## rickbays (Nov 2, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/60-W...017QQitemZ270289622147QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

Thats the link


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

10elawncare;718385 said:


> What brand and how long are the cables?


Brand is Sound Off Signal and teh cables are 15' long.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I got these.......TruckNTow Although it is a 6 outlet power source, They only come with 4 heads, but you can add another 2.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

strobesnmore.com good people to work with, fast shipping will answer questions


----------



## rickbays (Nov 2, 2008)

I was thinking of a 6 outlet because Im thinking about adding flashers to my mirrors. If I do i was thinking about hooking them to the strob unit.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

RepoMan207;718629 said:


> I got these.......TruckNTow Although it is a 6 outlet power source, They only come with 4 heads, but you can add another 2.


Thats a fair system, but only 60 watts and over $300! Mine is 90 watts and only $189!


----------



## rickbays (Nov 2, 2008)

Does yours have the 6 power out lets?


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

if you put 6 bulbs on a 60w system you are going to be sorry. the min for a 6 head unit needs to be 90w to get decent light output.


----------



## Ropinghorns (Oct 16, 2008)

Who told you this?


> I hate it when people embarass us legit Cummins owners like that. Actually, I think Ford owns Cummings.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

rickbays;719273 said:


> Does yours have the 6 power out lets?


Yes, it does. Includes 4 strobes, but you can add 2 more if you want.


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

whelen 690's are nice,room for 6 strobe heads.15 foot cables are to short for about any truck.2 of the cables should be at least 20 or 25 ft.
When you start running wires you will want the extra length.

I know strobes n more you can order longer cables when your making your power supply and strobe color choices.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

stangman35;719900 said:


> whelen 690's are nice,room for 6 strobe heads.15 foot cables are to short for about any truck.2 of the cables should be at least 20 or 25 ft.
> When you start running wires you will want the extra length.
> 
> I know strobes n more you can order longer cables when your making your power supply and strobe color choices.


You can get longer cables, but I did my CC/SB with 15' cables no problem. The power supply is under the back seat.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Ropinghorns;719402 said:


> Who told you this?


IT was a joke. Notice I spelled it wrong as well.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

rcpd34;718861 said:


> Thats a fair system, but only 60 watts and over $300! Mine is 90 watts and only $189!


The power unit I got with it was 80.....Not sure if they have since chaged it or if it's a mis print.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

stangman35;719900 said:


> whelen 690's are nice,room for 6 strobe heads.15 foot cables are to short for about any truck.2 of the cables should be at least 20 or 25 ft.
> When you start running wires you will want the extra length.
> 
> I know strobes n more you can order longer cables when your making your power supply and strobe color choices.


You can buy just the cable for around $15 - $25 for 25'. I bought extras for the same reason your mentioning, as well as My work lights, Granted it's an extra cost, but atleast you have the option of staying with the same protective coating harness.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Murphey, thats not true. We just added 2 more to our 60 watt in my wrecker, there wasn't any change to it.


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Shouldnt be a change in light output,60 watt is 10watt x 6 ports =60 watts
90 watt is 15 watt x 6 ports =90 watts

So you wouldnt see a change between 2,4 or 6 lamps


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

RepoMan207;720573 said:


> Murphey, thats not true. We just added 2 more to our 60 watt in my wrecker, there wasn't any change to it.


Most all of the current power supplies are regulated, meaning the out put won't change. The older supplies did change. However, a 60 watter just doesn't have the power to be effective in sunlight. That's why nearly all public safety vehicles use at least 90 watt units.


----------



## 01CTD2500 (Jun 12, 2007)

I just bought and installed 2 of the star 90w 6 strobe systems from strobesnmore.. instructions were very clear and they look great! very bright!


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

01CTD2500;722007 said:


> I just bought and installed 2 of the star 90w 6 strobe systems from strobesnmore.. instructions were very clear and they look great! very bright!


How much? What is the warranty?


----------



## kubota00 (Sep 13, 2007)

Maybe you should consider LEDs, strobes are passé. If you're looking on EBay check this out. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...o=CRX&its=S%2BI%2BSS&itu=ISS%2BUCI%2BSI&otn=4

Be aware of the shipping charges.

Dave


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

kubota00;722437 said:


> Maybe you should consider LEDs, strobes are passé. If you're looking on EBay check this out. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...o=CRX&its=S%2BI%2BSS&itu=ISS%2BUCI%2BSI&otn=4
> 
> Be aware of the shipping charges.
> 
> Dave


Those are chinese knockoff junk. LED's are great, just be aware of what you are buying. Hideaway Strobes are still very current as the hideaway LED's are still quite expensive and not for every application.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

speed tech lights makes a 120 watt 6 bulb system im looking at for 200.


----------



## 01CTD2500 (Jun 12, 2007)

rcpd34;722035 said:


> How much? What is the warranty?


$199 plus shipping.. dont remember on warranty just have to check out the site I suppose.


----------

